# Some Seed Bead Chihuahuas



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

After a long summer of not doing much because of my shoulder injury, I'm back at my addiction, er, hobby of beadwork. I found this little dog book with a Chi pattern and had to try it. They are supposed to be for earrings, but are really big, so I made this one into a pin:










It's about 1 3/8" wide, so I think it works better for a pin than an earring.

I decided for earrings, I'd rather have just the heads, so I cut off the pattern where I wanted and made these:










I volunteer with a rescue and help with adoptions at PetSmart on Saturdays, and I wore some of these one day and got a lot of comments.

Am I addicted to my little Caesar or what?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are really great!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, you are most definately a Chi adict, but what a lovely "addiction" to have 

Those earrings are lovely!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I think those are precious! You do nice work.


----------



## Crystaviel (Aug 20, 2008)

Terrific job! I've always wanted to try doing those!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

they are awesome you could make more and sell them to make money for a chi rescue or something, chi lovers all over the land would buy im pretty sure!! xx very talented!! xx


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

those are done in my favorite stitch, please would mind sharing the name of the book? i'd like to make some just for myself.

rie


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

The book is GreyOwl's Beaded Kennel. Some of the other patterns are good too, and a few of them are just ok.





mhpercival said:


> those are done in my favorite stitch, please would mind sharing the name of the book? i'd like to make some just for myself.
> 
> rie


----------



## ChimomX3 (Oct 19, 2008)

I made this little guy a long time ago ...isn't he fun.
That book is fun and has lots of great patterns in it.


----------



## Sunnydays (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you have done a terrific job. They are so unusual and really pretty no wonder so many people remarked on them. 
I wish I was half as talented !


----------

